# Ace Player



## robotkid (15 Août 2012)

Hello à tous!

J'ai récemment téléchargé l'appli Ace Player pour iPad.
C'est sans doute la meilleure application pour lire les films en divx, sous n'importe quel type de fichier! Et surtout très facilement!! 

Cependant, il a 2 gros pb:
- sur certains films, l'image est saccadée. Cela proviendrait il sur les fichiers trop lourds? Si oui, comment peut-on diminuer le taille sans trop perdre de qualité?
- il ne lit qu'un sous titre sur 2, et ça aussi c'est plus que problématique... :'(

Svp, quelqu'un aurait-il des infos, conseils, solutions a me proposer?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Lauange (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Tu rencontre des saccades lorsque le film est sur ton Ipad ? ou lorsque tu le lis en streaming ? Pour les sous titres je ne peux te renseigner.


----------



## robotkid (15 Août 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Tu rencontre des saccades lorsque le film est sur ton Ipad ? ou lorsque tu le lis en streaming ? Pour les sous titres je ne peux te renseigner.




Lorsque je le lis sur mon Mac, pas de problème.
C'est lorsque je transfère et stocke ceux-ci sur mon iPad qu'il y a ce problème de ralentissement.
Par exemple, j'ai deux fichiers qui se ce problème et qui plus lourd que les autres (1,4 Go pour le 1er et 1,5 pour le 2nd).
Donc je pense que c'est bien un problème de taille du fichier...
Pour essayer, connaîtrais tu le meilleur moyen pour réduire la taille de ces fichiers sans trop diminuer la qualité?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2012)

utilise handbrake pour encoder le fichier au format m4v, le format lisible par ton iphone...

ça prend 4 minutes pour un film sur un mac récent, ça prend moins de place sur l'ipad, et ça permet de le lire dans le soft apple, beaucoup mieux à l'utilisation (notamment avec la sortie TV).


----------



## robotkid (15 Août 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> utilise handbrake pour encoder le fichier au format m4v, le format lisible par ton iphone...
> 
> ça prend 4 minutes pour un film sur un mac récent, ça prend moins de place sur l'ipad, et ça permet de le lire dans le soft apple, beaucoup mieux à l'utilisation (notamment avec la sortie TV).



OK Moumou92, je testerais ça et te dirais 
Et pour les sous titres, tu as une idée..?


----------

